# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] παλμογράφος Tektronix TDS220 100 Mhz

## tsoarbatzis

Σαν καινούριος, με λειτουργία FFT.  290€ (δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται probe)

20220718_180432.jpg
20220629_022142.jpg
20220629_023114.jpg

----------

